# Cyanobacteria in sand substrate



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

How many doses of meds are you doing? 

I have some 2"+ deep in normal aquarium gravel and the stuff deep down took 2 doses and a week later is was gone.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder how waterproof it is.... or if it'll stay under water.






or maybe not.. it'll make a hot mess of your plants too...

-----

Does it only happen under the bare sand or under the plants too?


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

You can use a tube to siphon the infected sand from the bottom of the aquarium, exposing the clean sand below. That is what I have done, followed by Chemiclean.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

@Quagulator Did two full doses, did NOT do a water change in between. All the stuff on the surface died, but I believe that due to the grain size of Pool Filter Sand, there is no circulation in the sand so the antibiotics can't be effective in there. In my 29 gallon with Eco-Complete, I'm now cyano free as far as I can tell. Tanks were simultaneously dosed, 29 had only a touch that was visible on the substrate. I imagine Eco-Completes larger grain allowed deeper penetration of the antibiotics into the substrate...

@ipkiss You're silly, lol. I'll keep it in mind as a nuclear option  I can see some in the substrate along the glass that is established under DBT's and DHG. 

@ChrisX This is my next step I believe, but I'm concerned this is going to be a temporary or ineffective fix. We're talking about infected sand that's under carpet plants, wood...it's widespread in the deeper substrate which is concerning. 

I don't understand what I've done to give such awesome conditions for this type of cyano, but I'm wondering if a teardown and restart might be the only fix here.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Is it possible there wasnt enough circulation for the algaecide to reach the substrate? Maybe need more circulation while treating. Chemiclean completely eradicated cyano when tank was infected. I remember thinking at the time that it was the best aquarium product I had ever bought.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

ChrisX said:


> Is it possible there wasnt enough circulation for the algaecide to reach the substrate? Maybe need more circulation while treating. Chemiclean completely eradicated cyano when tank was infected. I remember thinking at the time that it was the best aquarium product I had ever bought.


I'll order some ChemiClean and give it a shot, report back after treatment.
My circulation is definitely on the high side, plants sway and I can watch CO2 bubbles make a pretty quick loop around the tank. I think anymore flow would be problematic for the shrimp, the smaller shrimp have to work against the current as is.


----------

